

What's Twice The Size Of The Empire State Building & Can Powerup 150,000 Homes? - adeelarshad82
http://www.geek.com/articles/geek-pick/solar-tower-in-arizona-to-power-150000-homes-for-80-years-20110726/

======
ColinWright
Same story, much, _much_ discussion:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2801033>

